# Meeting people



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

For those who came alone, how did you meet new people?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Through expatforum.com!


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually out and about I ment


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Through expatforum.com!


Any get together coming up soon?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Same answer!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes there is!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/120448-ef-annual-ramadan-iftar-2012-a.html


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you have to advise somebody I would like to come to this or just turn up??


----------



## tmld28 (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe you should consider joining a club or a gym, its a good way to meet people also. If you are a sporty person check out Duplays, alternatively join the FB group for TND, I went a few times but was not for me.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

jimbobslats said:


> Do you have to advise somebody I would like to come to this or just turn up??


Umm - have you actually bothered to read the thread? :confused2:

Especially the bit in blue that says....



> Please purchase your Iftar vouchers from the link below and then confirm your attendance along with the number of people accompanying you, if any.


There are regular meet ups organised on EF, for example:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/116127-entertainer-roulette-13.html

and 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/103220-alcohol-free-nights-out.html


You just need to look and make an effort to come out


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Meeting people..*

Hey Jimbob.. 
Come along to the next entertainer roulette event, just let 5herry know on the post......don't worry if you don't have a voucher, I or someone will have them.....you will meet about eight new people... not bad for a start...
now keep this quiet....but usually there are many more ladies than gents...
Not that it's important, I mean it's all about the food ...right...?....


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't buy anything online as yet as my bank isn't set up here and my card from uk can only draw cash and not pay online due to problems....thought this site was supposed to be welcoming??


----------



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll just turn up at 7pm on Monday and see what happens


----------

